# Home Insemms



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi we started home insemms this month. Our surro's period is late but test is negative. Anyone come across this before?


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi could it be that its a bit early to test?  Perhaps leave it a day or 2 and test again.  
Good luck
Marie


----------



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Marie the period was three days late. Trying again this week!

Judith


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Judith, I'm sorry last month didn't work out for you.  Good luck this month, let me know how you get on.  We are on the dreaded 2 week wait now this month, fingers crossed  

Much love 

Marie


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Morning Judith, our surrogates period arrived this morning      Hope you have better luck this month


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Had the exact same thing last month only four days I think it was the stress of insems and the 2ww honestly. Started meditating has been very helpful so fingers crossed for next time. xx


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi guys

sorry to hear it did not work for you guys this month. all the best for nest month.

we are starting home insemination this month and its our first time. i have bought the kit of pride angles and was wondering if you guys had any tips?

thanks in advance

xxxx


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Best advice i can really think of  is to relax and take your time, every time i have panicked about time and rushed i have ended up making mistakes like spilling some etc. Also pelvic floors exercises as the pull the sperm upwards.

Best of luck


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry it didn't work this month gd luck to u all.xx


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everybody, I've only just realised this post had been opened up again.  Our surrogate got pregnant in June, and miscarried at 9 weeks.  Shes just had first AF  since the miscarriage,  we will be starting insems again next month.  Part of me cant wait, part of me is terrified she'll miscarry again.
Take care all
Marie


----------

